# neue Landebahn  Fraport



## Dill (29. Oktober 2011)

Gibts  da auch so einen schönen Aussichtspunkt wie die A5 Brücke ?
Hätte Lust da heute mal hinzugurken.


----------



## drakohla (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Südseite der Landebahn gibt es ziemlich in der Mitte des Rundradwegs einen Aussichtspunkt. 
Eigentlich ist es eher ein aufgeschütteter Hügel, aber man sieht ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hptaccv (9. November 2011)

...darf doch eh nur 'Kleingerät' landen..


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2011)

... läßt sich prima mit dem radl umrunden. in der nähe der feuerwache gibts einen hügel, der ideal zum planespotting ist ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... läßt sich prima mit dem radl umrunden. in der nähe der feuerwache gibts einen hügel, der ideal zum planespotting ist ...


Des glaub ich jetzt ned!  Da weigert sich der Fux seit Jahren standhaft, eine Flughafenrunde zu fahren und dann fährt der einfach allein rum!


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2011)

nix da alleine. ohne fremde hilfe hätte ich trotz eindeutiger zeichen am himmel nie dorthin gefunden 
war mit meinem ex-chef und meinem papa unterwegs, quasi ne rentner-tour in entsprechendem tempo 
hat mir aber ganz gut gefallen und es war viel leiser als gedacht rund um die landebahn.

vielleicht komm ich dann doch mal die große runde um den airport mit in diesem winter


----------

